
Alert on Voicemails via Transcribe - runamuck
https://john.soban.ski/transcribe-customer-service-voicemails-and-alert-on-keywords.html
======
runamuck
I built upon Angela Wang's transcribe pipeline to alert on keywords and send
an email.

